# Funny ropefish



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

My ropefish names twizzler does something that is quite funny to watch.:fish-in-bowl: He will grab his dinner (a minnow) then hold it in his mouth sideways, like how a dog might hold a bone. He then will ALWAYS go under the brige to finish his meal. It is so funny, but why does he do it? I know some dogs will go to their beds or crates when they have food to eat but why would a fish do it?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think he might do it because he doesn't want your gar to get the food.


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

O. Thanks.


----------

